# Does fenugreek cause gas in babies?



## yasinsmama (Mar 9, 2008)

I started taking fenugreek the day before yesterday, and I have noticed that my 2 week old DS has gas more than usual. He is tooting all over the place, and occasionally he's a little more fussy than usual. Could it be the fenugreek. If so, I will stop taking it because I don't want to do anything to cause him discomfort. I haven't eaten enything different. I was already taking 4 lecithin pills daily since I've already had plugged ducts twice and mastitis. The only new thing is the 3 fenugreek pills 3 times a day.


----------



## dex_millie (Oct 19, 2006)

Yes, I believe it can. DS seemed to get gas when I took them for a short while after recovering from the flu and I was only taking 1 a day. Is there a reason why you need your supply to increase?


----------



## yasinsmama (Mar 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dex_millie* 
Yes, I believe it can. DS seemed to get gas when I took them for a short while after recovering from the flu and I was only taking 1 a day. Is there a reason why you need your supply to increase?

DS did not gain as much weight as he should have at his last pediatrician appt. He gained the bare minimum, but she wanted him to gain a little more. She wants me to suppplement with formula, but I don't want to do that. When I went to see the lactation nurse regarding the pain a few days ago, she weighed him after I nursed him and he only got about 1 1/2 ounces. Although, the pain could have affected my let-down she said. I just figured I would try the fenugreek.


----------



## Beppie (Oct 24, 2005)

There are other herbs you can try to increase your supply, if you really need to do that, and if fenugreek gives your baby problems. You can try fennel, blessed thistle, alfalfa, among others. Nursing Mother's Herbal (Sheila Humphrey) is a great book to find out more.


----------

